

The Pmarca Guide to Career Planning, Part 1 - alex_c
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/09/the-pmarca-gu-1.html

======
zach
"If you took our top fifteen decisions out, we'd have a pretty average
record." - Charlie Munger, Berkshire Hathaway

------
kul
i think Marc A is one of the best writers around. and i like the fact he
quotes The Black Swan!

------
aswanson
Wish I had read this before I decided my college major in the first grade.

